# Clen - dosage and cycles



## x35 laro (May 16, 2003)

Hello everyone
New to the group

I've started taking Clen and I'm here at work and having the shakes!!!! too funny.
AND headaches....NOT FUNNY

Just wanted to ask for advice on the dosage of Clen.  I have liquid clen and have been taking it for one week now.
I have done 2 days on one day off (E/C/A on the day off), but I've been researching and found that its better to be one week on one week off.
Also, how can I measure how MUCH clen to take?

What are your thoughts?

My stats:
Female
age:28
5'7
145lbs
30% bf (aprox)

Diet:
morning:  Protien shake with a fruit
mid:  Some kind on carb.  ie. Meusli or a fruit/nut bar
Afternoon:  Meat/veggies/carb (mainly a whole wheat pita)
snack:  Some friut
Dinner:  Meat/veggies/carb (sometimes it will be a small portion of pasta.....SOMETIMES)

My goal's:
Fat loss
Tone/leaner muscle (but I am not relying on the clen for that) done by wieghtlifting.

My workouts consist of 30-40min cardio
20 minutes of weight training 4 times a week.
I know 20 min is very little but I am slowing easing into it as I don't want to over do myself *just* yet.

Thanks for any feedback/advice/criticism/jokes!!!!


----------



## TimeaJr (May 16, 2003)

hey laro. see my post on clen bellow. i also got the advice you probably did to start with about cycling 2 days 2 days and then did my own research and found the article promoting 1 week 1 week. there is also some interesting views on clen in the post i mentioned. good luck!


----------



## crackerjack414 (May 17, 2003)

nooooo to get the most out of clen run it two weeks on two weeks off with eca on off weeks. and if u can get it get some keto it prevents recepter downgrade


----------



## British Bulldog (Jun 2, 2003)

keto, whats that?
how does it prevent recepto downgrade?
If it prevents receptor downgrade, would this mean that b/f gain upon discontinuing clen usage is minimised?

thanks.


----------



## MJ23 (Jun 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by crackerjack414 *_
> nooooo to get the most out of clen run it two weeks on two weeks off with eca on off weeks. and if u can get it get some keto it prevents recepter downgrade



I agree with him..2 days on 2 days off is a waste because of the half-life


----------



## x35 laro (Jun 2, 2003)

How does one get Keto?

Thanks


----------



## Fit Freak (Jun 2, 2003)

It shouldn't be 1 week on/1 week off....MUST be 2 weeks on then 2 weeks off and use a good ECA during the two weeks off to prevent lethargy.

IMO 2 days on and 2 days off is a complete WASTE!

You should also clean up your diet too before you start clen...once you have everything in check and reach a plateau then maybe consider it!


----------



## jamison (Aug 2, 2011)

*new to clen*



MJ23 said:


> I agree with him..2 days on 2 days off is a waste because of the half-life


 
i am a 26vyear old male who has started a pretty well work out plan 4 to 5 times a week cardio and strenght training..i have lost 35 pounds in three months so far and have got some liquid clen..not to sure best way to go about it


i was told to start at 2 iu's a day working up a half iu a time very other day till i hit 5 iu's a day..splitting it up am and at lunch time..just looking to see the best way to go about this..very determined to transform my self from overweight to cut and lean..any advice..


----------



## J.thom (Aug 2, 2011)

x35 laro said:


> How does one get Keto?
> 
> Thanks



lol at get Keto. It's called a ketogenic diet. Basically, it's low carbs throughout the week and on the weekend you carb load. A lot of people choose a ketogenic diet for weight loss/ calorie deficit diets because it's supposed to be good for loosing fat.
Gl with your dieting goals in 2011


----------



## pieguy (Aug 2, 2011)

J.thom said:


> lol at get Keto. It's called a ketogenic diet. Basically, it's low carbs throughout the week and on the weekend you carb load. A lot of people choose a ketogenic diet for weight loss/ calorie deficit diets because it's supposed to be good for loosing fat.
> Gl with your dieting goals in 2011



He's referring to Ketotifen Fumarate, the chemical to upregulate beta 2 receptors, not ketogenic diets. 

I'm still not convinced ECA is a good idea between weeks of Clen cause aren't ephedrine and clen both beta 2 antagonists? That's like hitting the same site constantly when you should be using it for upregulation time off. If you have ketotifen you can just run the clen a straight 6 weeks but be careful with dosages. 

After trying EP clen, I realized all clens are not treated equally and had the hardest time sleeping on it. For some reason, the other clen I used let me sleep even at a dosage of 100-120mg taken once in the AM but EP clen would light me the f*ck up at like 80mg. Strange indeed.


----------



## tommygunz (Aug 2, 2011)

x35 laro said:


> Hello everyone
> New to the group
> 
> I've started taking Clen and I'm here at work and having the shakes!!!! too funny.
> ...





So you are taking clen with no idea of how much to dose or how to measure it  and you are wondering about shakes and headaches, but you are only working out 20 min x 4days so you don't over do it ?!?  Read this to yourself a couple of times


----------



## svansig (Aug 2, 2011)

Original post is 8 years old. I don't think she still needs help


----------



## FordFan (Aug 2, 2011)

hmm..old post, evidently she doesn't like working out


----------



## chuckjr (Aug 4, 2011)

The original post is old but thanks for all the Info! I'm going to start clen as soon as it gets here. Is there anything I should take with it.


----------



## Dannie (Aug 4, 2011)

Is there a clen faq I have recommended to you in your thread?


----------

